# Any squats in Souther California?



## zaman_27 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi. I'm in Southern California,and was wandering if anybody knew of any squats here? Dont mind anywhere from san diego to los angeles to san bernadino etc.
i have squatted before and am helpful in cleaning up and DIY.
Failing that, I dont mind helping to open a new squat. I have seen quite a few empty buildings on my travels.
Please message me ASAP.
Thanks.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 14, 2012)

I think you should start your own squat as you indicate you are open to doing that after failure. 
I see a common thread in your threads: I'm looking for a squat, help me, please message me, need help badly, etc. Other members are asking you if you are a cop and here you are persisting in the same manner. What was wrong with your SF squat that you practically gave out the address to?


----------



## ped (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find some of the weed to get totally high with?


----------



## zaman_27 (Apr 17, 2012)

please,can anyone help me? i don't even mind a very small room,such as a closet. Thanks.


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 17, 2012)

You can sleep on the beach in Venice and Santa Monica


----------



## derailed (Apr 17, 2012)

So many people on this website have absolutely zero concept of security culture. If you put specific information about illegal activities online, you deserve what you get because you're a jackass.


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 17, 2012)

441 Bauchet Street Los Angeles, CA 90012


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 17, 2012)

pheonix said:


> 441 Bauchet Street Los Angeles, CA 90012


 
ahahhahaahahaaaaa! I'm guessing this is one of those instances where the cops already know
all about this place and have decided to give up and fight "real crime"? There you go, Mr. Zaman. 
Be sure to let us all know how it is, take pics, etc.

p.s.: I'm almost certain that Mr. pheonix hasn't blown things up over there.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 18, 2012)

zaman_27, "squatting" has been deemed an illegal activity here in the united states. therefore, you're not going to find anyone willing to broadcast the location of their squat to random strangers on the internet. you'll simply have to find one to open up on your own or meet people in real life that are involved in the squatting community.

thread closed.


----------

